# Norse Mythology- Weapons



## ImmortusWriter

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone knows of any interesting weapons beside Mjolnir that could be used as the base for a character's weapon. Thanks for your help


----------



## Guy

Gungnir, Odin's spear.


----------



## Edankyn

DÃ¡insleif - King HÃ¶gni's sword
Gram – Sword of the hero Sigurd from Norse mythology, also known as Nothung in the Ring cycle
Hrotti – Part of the treasure of the dragon Fafnir.
LÃ¦vateinn – A weapon mentioned in FjÃ¶lsvinnsmÃ¡l. Wielded by the monsterSurt.
Tyrfing – A sword made by dwarves in the Elder Edda.

These are some from Norse mythology; other mythological weapons can be found at List of magical weapons - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Devor

Edankyn said:


> DÃ¡insleif - King HÃ¶gni's sword
> 
> . . . . .
> 
> Tyrfing – A sword made by dwarves in the Elder Edda.



If I remember right these are pretty much the same sword, in effect.  IMO, it's the only other "Wow!" weapon in Norse mythology.

The sword is cursed so that every time it is drawn, it must kill.  I believe an Opera added that eventually each wielder will also die by the sword.


----------



## wordwalker

The version of Tyrfing I heard says that it:


cuts armor and shields as easily as clothes (the most common Major Weapon Enchantment)
"brings victory to whoever wields it" --though that can be tricky, say if it gets stuck in the ground and your enemy grabs it
must kill whenever it is drawn
is fated to perform three infamous deeds
would kill the king who had it made (see #2)

Nasty bit of steel. You can bet things like this had an influence on Michael Moorcock's Elric too.


----------



## TrustMeImRudy

There is a weapon, I'm not sure whose but I think it might be Freyr's, that when drawn fights on its own, independent of a master. I have actually heard this weapon named LÃ¦vateinn as well as Surtr's flaming sword having that name.

Btw, Gungnir, Odin's spear mentioned prior, was so perfectly balanced it never missed a target when thrown.


----------



## Malik

wordwalker said:


> cuts armor and shields as easily as clothes (the most common Major Weapon Enchantment)



I was just gonna say, "Isn't that, like, every sword in every fantasy novel, ever?"


----------



## GeekDavid

Malik said:


> I was just gonna say, "Isn't that, like, every sword in every fantasy novel, ever?"



If I ever write a parody, the Magic Sword is going to be so dull it can only be used as a club.


----------



## Dragev

Whether LÃ¦vateinn is the name of the sword of Surt or Frey is never made clear; 
Frey's sword "fights by itself" (which is not to be taken too literally, though), whereas Surt's is "flaming" or "bright", and it's called "sviga lÃ¦vi" ("scathe of branches", a kennig for fire) in VÃ¶luspÃ¥.


----------



## TrustMeImRudy

What other interpretations of fights by itself are there aside from the literal?


----------



## Zero Angel

TrustMeImRudy said:


> What other interpretations of fights by itself are there aside from the literal?



Every fighter I've ever met claims that their weapons will do the work for those that use them. Whenever we have newbies come to our group and we let them borrow a weapon it's one of two claims:


"Don't worry, that sword has been in as many fights as I have. All you have to do is hold it up and it will do the work."
"Now, that's a man's weapon. We can probably find you something smaller if you're unable to wield it."


----------



## Dragev

In a a few of works about Norse mythology I've read, the number 1 as Zero Angel says above would be it. The sword is so well made, so perfectly balanced that it becomes very easy to fight with it and thus _feels like_ it's fighting on it's own. Although you can take it literally if you choose, the sagas and other texts are vague on most details of the kind.


----------

